# The OODA loop



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 13, 2015)

From the great John Boyd. I have studied what he wrote for years, but only used it in the context of situational awareness regarding personal defense and altercations.

Recently, say the past two years, I began to really assert it in a work environment.

I was hammered by the recession, and began to doubt myself and my values. I philosophized that if I could apply it in a practical sense and not the motivational BS rah-rah way that it can be polluted into, I might be able to retain my self worth and establish myself in the last half of my life.

Anyway, I ran across this article that does an excellent job of getting one started on the basic premise.

Enjoy.

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/15/ooda-loop/

Brent.


----------

